# -잖아



## AccioJo

Hello!!!

Another verb ending ,lol.I was told that it sort of meant "so,by the way.." like 오늘은 뭐 하잖아? -> So ,anyway ,what are you doing today?  So I'd love it if anybody would further explain   

감사합니다 여러분들!!! ^^


----------



## kenjoluma

-잖아 = -지 않아 = (archaic, poetic) -지 아니해

갑: 왜 대답을 안 해?
을: 나 지금 밥 먹잖아.
= 나 지금 밥 먹지 않아?
I am eating, ain't I? (I'm eating, don't you see?)


내일 나랑 영화 보러 가자.
내일 나 학교 가잖아.
Let's go watch a movie tomorrow.
I go to school, don't I? (I go to school, you know it)


Although -잖아 is exactly the same as -지 않아 in terms of grammatic construction, -잖아 is generally used for rhetorical questions as shown above while -지 않아 is usually not.


----------



## tare panda

> I was told that it sort of meant "so,by the way.."



Just to add: When starting a sentence with *있잖아* you get that "so, by the way..." nuance. 

For ex:* 

있잖아*, 부탁 하나만 들어줄 수 있어?  
English transl from Naver: "_Look_, could you do me a favor?"

Although I've always thought of it as: "Hey..."(to a friend/acquaintance), or "So...." or "By the way...could you do me a favor?"


----------



## AccioJo

Thank you very much , it makes a lot of sense now.


----------

